# Folding at home?



## Bassman_soundking (May 10, 2010)

I have heard so much talk about folding, and I have to admit I have NO idea what that is. Dont bash me for being a noob please...lol


----------



## epicfail (May 10, 2010)

Function

Folding@home when running takes advantage of unused CPU cycles on a computer system as shown by this computer's 99% CPU usage.Folding@home does not rely on powerful supercomputers for its data processing; instead, the primary contributors to the Folding@home project are many hundreds of thousands of personal computer users who have installed a client program. The client runs in the background, utilizing otherwise unused CPU power. The older, no longer used version of Folding@home for the CPU could be run as a screen saver, only folding while the user is away. In most modern personal computers, the CPU is rarely used to its full capacity at all times; the Folding@home client takes advantage of this unused processing power.

The Folding@home client periodically connects to a server to retrieve "work units", which are packets of data upon which to perform calculations. Each completed work unit is then sent back to the server. As data integrity is a major concern for all distributed computing projects, all work units are validated through the use of a 2048 bit digital signature.

Contributors to Folding@home may have user names used to keep track of their contributions. Each user may be running the client on one or more CPUs; for example, a user with two computers could run the client on both of them. Users may also contribute under one or more team names; many different users may join together to form a team. Contributors are assigned a score indicating the number and difficulty of completed work units. Rankings and other statistics are posted to the Folding@home website.

when your computer is not in use you use the client and it uses your not CPU and you help research and do work for them

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folding@home


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 10, 2010)

Does this constant 100% cpu usage wear out the components faster?


----------



## epicfail (May 10, 2010)

Bassman_soundking said:


> Does this constant 100% cpu usage wear out the components faster?



im not 100% sure on this, but if im correct runing f@h has the same wear and tear as gaming at 100% so your just using your MTBF hours faster. but if your computer has good cooling and everything you shouldnt really notice a big difference.

dont quote me on this though


----------



## hat (May 10, 2010)

Pretty much what epicfail said... as long as you have good cooling, you'll be fine.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 10, 2010)

ok I went to wiki and this will benifit scientific research for diseases, by helping to compute equations and free up, and aid lab computers. Sounds like a good cause if I understand correctly.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 10, 2010)

yup!! It is!!


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 10, 2010)

I cant believe it was so hard to figure out what it was...lol. Hard to believe so many ppl do this, and I thought everyone was selfish in the world these days! Good going everyone that does this.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2010)

Bassman_soundking said:


> I cant believe it was so hard to figure out what it was...lol. Hard to believe so many ppl do this, and I thought everyone was selfish in the world these days! Good going everyone that does this.



Your unlocked P II and GTS250 would be welcome additions to the F@H team. It does wonders for your karma.


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2010)

Bassman_soundking said:


> I cant believe it was so hard to figure out what it was...lol. Hard to believe so many ppl do this, and I thought everyone was selfish in the world these days! Good going everyone that does this.



Another local member  ? Welcome to the forum and hopefully the TPU! F@H Team  

I don't suppose you were referred to this forum by someone, were you?


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Another local member  ? Welcome to the forum and hopefully the TPU! F@H Team
> 
> I don't suppose you were referred to this forum by someone, were you?



I wanted a new pc, and decided to build my own this time. I was looking for a good source of info, and a trusted place to maybe buy7 some quality used parts as well. I have plans to buy a few things here, and the people here seem nice and I will stay around. I asnt referred by anyone, just doing searches and found you guys.


----------



## theonedub (May 16, 2010)

Oh I see, well you picked a good place. I was only asking b/c I had referred someone to this forum from Sac/Rancho who wanted to get into Folding.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Oh I see, well you picked a good place. I was only asking b/c I had referred someone to this forum from Sac/Rancho who wanted to get into Folding.



the folding idea seems noble, and after I get my pc dialed in and am sure it is stable with cores unlocked I might start folding too. Glad I am not alone in nor-=cal. Seems like everyone I meet on the net is in NY or Ohio or something.


----------

